# 4 gb of ram on windows xp 32 bit



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)

I read this,

The following sections discuss the options that can be added to the boot.ini file, which can result in better performance. These are the /PAE and /3GB switches.

Memory

Performance Impact: These switches can have a high performance impact but only if the program requirements exceed the default 2GB amount allotted to the application by the OS (32-bit.). Note that an application must be linked with the LargeAddressAware flag, in order for it to take advantage of the /PAE switch.

Applications that have large memory requirements actually do not have enough memory allocated to them by the OS and consequently must use virtual memory (paging). The OS allocates a certain amount of memory that an application can use. It helps if this amount of memory can hold the application and anything else that it needs to do while running. If the data that the program needs access to fits into the allotted memory, then the resulting performance is fairly fast (the boot.ini switches does not make much difference, if any). However, if the data is too big to fit within the allocated memory, the program will have to resort to paging, which takes longer time. Also, when the program resorts to paging, it helps if the system has more RAM since paging to memory is faster than paging to disk. The following list provides tips on how to set up an OS for applications that have large memory requirements. Note that these tips are applicable only if the system has more than 4GB RAM.

* If you are running the system with a 32-bit OS, use the /3GB and /PAE switches in the boot.ini settings. The /3GB option instructs the OS to allocate 3GB to the application rather than 2GB (default). The /PAE setting allows the OS to see more than 4GB memory. If the system has more than 4 GB memory and the /PAE option is not set, then only the 4GB memory is accessible. This is also applicable to the page file. If the system has 4GB memory then the /PAE option must be used if a 6GB page file is requested. Otherwise, the page file will also top out at 4GB. Following is an example of an entry in the boot.ini file:
1. Edit the file: Found under the “My Computer-Properties” -> “Advanced” Tab -> Select “Startup and Recovery(settings)” -> System Startup (“Edit” button)
2. Sample entry: Mulit(0)disk(0)rd



can someone explain to me whether or not this would help me if i have windows xp 32 bit (SP2), and 4 gb ddr2 ram.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)

oh and also, my ram is running at a speed of 359mhz, they are DDR2 800mhz. I know that its supposed to be at 400, and that the CPU speed affects it. In my case its CPU/7. I was wondering how I would get that 359 to get to 800 in the best approach. 

CPU speed = 2500mhz


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)

I looked at my timings and such in the bios, and saw this:

Trfc0 for DIMM 1 = 127.5
Trfc1 for DIMM 2 = 75
Trfc2 for DIMM 3 = 75
Trfc3 for DIMM 4 = 75

Why is the first one 127.5?
Should I put my 2 sticks of ram in the other 2 slots?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The /PAE 3gig switches have to do with server os not xp or vista.
What ram, motherboard and cpu models do you have?
D/L and run CUPz and post some screen shots of the different tabs
http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz_148.zip


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What do you have the ram voltage set at?
Let me see the other 3 slots on the spd tab.
I have seen this before on an Abit board.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)

oh whoops. I have 4 slots total, only 2 slots are being used. They are the TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX, set in dual channel. Voltage is at 2.1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok let me see slot #2


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your memory ratio should be 1:1 ......... try changing your SPD value found under the memory settings (you want this to be the value of 2.0 ) 2 x 400 mhz = 800 MHZ

also you will need to drop your HTT value to "4" to be sure not to spill over 1000 on the Hyper transport thats the HTT value

give that a try then let us know ........


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)

my motherboard is unable to change memory ratio.


----------

